# squarepeg is not a Girl



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Are we now to expect your announcements of the gender of all other Beesource members? :scratch:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I think Mark is trying to create the master list. Hey Mark, I didn't know there was a cover.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

An inside joke, Rader. I guess u aren't inside. :shhhh: :no: :applause:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Nope, I'm outstanding in my field.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry said:


> I think Mark is trying to create the master list. Hey Mark, I didn't know there was a cover.


Solomon called squarepeg by the name Kevin. Kevin said Solomon had blown his cover because people think peg is a girl. Solomon said no one reads Treatmentfree Forum, so he was safe. Just wanted them to know, no one is safe.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Kevin said Solomon had blown his cover because people think _peg _is a girl.


_Peg _is not a name, its part of an expression, "trying to fit a square peg in a round hole." It is used to imply that a person is "_different_" from the run of the mill. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_peg_in_a_round_hole


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Barry said:


> I'm outstanding in my field.


Just watch out for the bull. He thinks its _his _field.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> _Peg _is not a name, its part of an expression, "trying to fit a square peg in a round hole." It is used to imply that a person is "_different_" from the run of the mill.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_peg_in_a_round_hole


Gee, I didn't know that. :lookout: I thought "peg" was short for Peggy. Blow me away.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I often wonder why so many people use the fake cover names. But after a while, the personalities come out and I tend to start making assumptions about who they are, right or wrong.

Grant (real name)
Jackson, MO (real location)
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/beekeeper731


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

yer Location better be real or something bad will happen.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am not a girl also.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

just od

one lonely "D"

i am not a creek


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am a man,
I like fish,
43 is for me

Dan


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

u mean u don't live beneath the waterss of the swamp?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dang, now my cover is blown...


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

So Mark is the one piloting that black helicopter that keeps circling my house! Ollie and Charlie, you guys had better run or mark will blow your cover of Olympic gymnists!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

of course, 'kevin' may have been used to throw sol off track.....:scratch:

hmm, ya really never know......


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not really gone but confess to being "seedy".


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

squarepeg said:


> ya really never know......


I know, but I'm not tellin' :shhhh:


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks barry, i knew i could trust you. 

rader, by 'different than the run of the mill', for me, it means that i have tended not to follow prescribed ways of doing things when it comes to my career and personal pursuits.

all beekeepers are 'squarepegs' in the sense that the 'typical', (if there is such a thing), person doesn't choose to keep bees.

and, from the great diversity in the approaches to beekeeping being espoused here, it is likely that there is a little 'squarepeg' in all of us.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Well said peg, well said


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And WWW does not a wcubed make. lol


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I am for sure not a wcubed , but that handle has been a curiosity to me :scratch:.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

bill, walt has the same initials as you, www. 'cubed' is another way to say 'to the third power', or the mathematical exponent of '3'. and thanks for your post.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks peg, that really clears up the mystery for me :applause:.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

WWW said:


> I am for sure not a wcubed , but that handle has been a curiosity to me :scratch:.


Just like you, w to the third power.

My Father in Laws initials were ees. He didn't care for it, but some folks called him e-squared. He was a gas turbine engineer w/ GE. I said it once and my Mrs. set me straight real fast.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Not sure. Tony To New York


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Barry said:


> Nope, I'm outstanding in my field.


I'm assuming your field must be cold and muddy this time of year!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Just like you, w to the third power.


I suppose I could be considered a wcubed but I will respectfully let Walt retain his handle .


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

i have been stung before


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

"I'm assuming your field must be cold and muddy this time of year!"

Yes, that field is.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

mercy me, 750 views in 24 hours on a silly thread like this. looks like i'm not the only bored beekeeper biding my time 'til spring.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea for sure, and winter isn't really here yet. It's going to be a long wait...


----------



## Goldprospector (May 17, 2012)

squarepeg said:


> mercy me, 750 views in 24 hours on a silly thread like this. looks like i'm not the only bored beekeeper biding my time 'til spring.


Not only bored at 2:20am, but tired also...This is a rough night-shift week. But as far as bored at home...Nope, planning some farm expansion for spring. Don't know what yet...but planning anyway.

BTW, I am also a gold prospector!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

squarepeg said:


> mercy me, 750 views in 24 hours on a silly thread like this. looks like i'm not the only bored beekeeper biding my time 'til spring.


yep, it's a fun thread.
Bevy's Honeybees (meaning, she's too busy for beesource right now so we're replying for her. We're the ones bored til spring.)


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Bevy's Honeybees (meaning, she's too busy for beesource right now so we're replying for her.


Wow! With all those bees in the hive, how do you decide who gets to use the keyboard? :scratch: Is there a _pheromone _for that?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

app-pheromone, when bees want to phone it in.


----------



## Michael_C (May 22, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> yep, it's a fun thread.
> Bevy's Honeybees (meaning, she's too busy for beesource right now so we're replying for her. We're the ones bored til spring.)


Honeybees using a keyboard. What a great time to get a few questions answered!


----------



## HEV261 (Jan 2, 2010)

Michael_C said:


> Honeybees using a keyboard. What a great time to get a few questions answered!


squarepeg you sure do start lots stuff here . sitting here 3:15 am cant sleep reading all your stuff ,How's every thing going up at that big house on the top of the mtn. thought this was a good thread squarepeg ant no girl lol:applause:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Credit where credit is due? Yer welcome.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

all is well up here mr. v., thanks for asking.

and i hope all is well with you and your family.

starting lots of stuff? well, yeah, i reckon so. inquiring minds want to know! 

(hev261 is one of those beeks i acknowledged in the 'who influenced you?' thread, who's kindness, generosity, and willingness to answer a million questions meant alot to me in those first days. thanks again mr. v!).


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

squarepeg, not all of us are "square pegs" as you mentioned.... I for one am a round peg being pounded into a square hole. :lpf:
Re: Grant in Jackson, MO. Yep, that's his real name, and real location. Met him a couple times, real nice guy. Presbyterian Minister. Like Grant, I'm also a minister, and I know there are several on the forum.
StevenG nothing creative, just my name... heck, I even have to write my log in names and passwords on an index card to remember them... sigh...
Regards,
Steven


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

yes, a round peg is able to fit and reside in a square hole, but it still doesn't quite fit.

seems very appropriate for a minister!


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Not if the round peg is larger than the square hole. :lpf:


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

true, but i think ministers are taught to make themselves smaller so others can become bigger.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

My physician keeps telling me to make myself smaller - diet... but I tell him the weight is muscle mass. :lpf:
I think a lot of us beekeepers are what I would call "round pegs" in that we are pretty well rounded - knowledgeable in many different areas. yet the world puts us in a particular, ah... perhaps "kook" category?
The world has many different categories, square, round, star, diamond, you name it...and keeps trying to pound people into inappropriate holes. Some too large, some too small. 
And how many folks, in and out of organized religion, think too small?
Regards,
Steven


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

really good point steven, thanks.


----------

